# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Transferimet e futbollistëve - [THASHETHEME]

## Davius

*Me përfundimin e kampionateve të rregullta futbollistike, fillojnë edhe thashethemet se lojtarë të ndryshëm do të ndërrojnë ngjyrat e klubeve, duke kërkuar lavdinë diku tjetër. Pra këtu lajme tepër të shkurtra për kalim lojtarësh neper klube tjera, apo interesim medial e thashetheme te ndryshme futbollistike. Si duket na pret nje vere e nxehte FUTBOLLI.* 

*Mos postoni artikuj gazetash apo artikuj portalesh sportive, por vetëm lajme apo thashetheme që ju keni lexuar, dhe këtu ta parafrazoni me ca fjalë.*

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

*Flamini wechselt vom FC Arsenal zum AC Mailand*

*Flamini Kalon nga FC Arsenal Ne AC Milan*

----------


## wigianii

Ronaldinhoo , Shevchenkoo  , Zambrotaa...    në MILANOOOOOOO...!!!1111

----------


## Lukather

Sipas te perditshmes gjermane "Bild", Zaccardo eshte shume prane nje kalimi te Wolfsburg. Magath ka deklaruar se vleresimet pozitive qe jep Luca Toni ne vendlindjen e tij, kane ndikuar qe Zaccardo te pranoje oferten e Wolfsburg per te luajtur ne Bundelige. Asgje nuk eshte kontretizuar, por sipas agjentit te Zaccardos, Branchini, pritet qe se shpejti te nenshkruhet kontrata me Wolfsburg.

----------


## goldian

duhet ta merrte bayerni me mire zacardon
sa per bogdanin na e shpifi ne cdo merkato e sheh te lakuar emrin e tij

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

*Ekskluzive: Flamini në Milan!*



Pas shumë dyshimeve, Flamini ka vendosusr. Mesfushori francez i Arsenalit, në bazë të burimeve të calciomercato.com, ka nënshkruar kontratë 4 vjeçare më Milanin. Flamini do të fitoj rreth 5,6 milion euro në sezonë. Në këtë mënyrë Milan mposhtë Juventusin që javëve të fundit ka qenë shumë i interesuar për francezin

----------


## RaPSouL

*Flamini, te Milani për 5.6 mln euro në sezon* 

Duket se Matië Flamini ka mbyllur gjithçka me Milanin dhe do të jetë pjesë e kuqezinjve gjatë sezonit të ardhshëm. Futbollisti i Arsenalit është një lojtar i lirë, pasi kontrata e tij me "topçinjtë" ka përfunduar. Për këtë arsye ai ka arritur të bindë drejtuesit e skuadrës italiane për një rrogë shumë të lartë, e cila mendohet të jetë 5.6 milionë euro në sezon. Sipas mediave italiane, mesfushori francez do të nënshkruajë brenda ditëve të ardhshme një kontratë pesëvjeçare me kuqezinjtë, duke u bërë blerja e parë e rëndësishme për edicionin e ardhshëm. Edhe mediat angleze kanë konfirmuar tashmë largimin përfundimtar të Flamini drejt Italisë, ashtu si faktin që Arsenali po kërkon një zëvendësues. Trajneri Venger po interesohet për Niko Kranjcar të Portsmuthit, të cilin e sheh si zëvendësuesin ideal të Flaminisë dhe të Hleb, që duket se do të shkojë tek Interi.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Barcelona e paska marre seriozisht blerjen e Van der Vaart.
Eshte goxha lojtar i mire , po demtohet shpesh dreqi.

----------


## strong_07

*Barcelona përgatit mega-ofertë për Fabregasin*





> Klubi spanjoll Barcelona, është duke përgatitur një mega-ofertë për mesfushorin e Arsenalit, Cesc Fabregas.
> 
> Siç shkruajnë mediat angleze, Barcelona do të përpiqet të rikthejë në Camp Nou, Fabregasin, megjithëse ai ka nënshkruar marrëveshje të re me Arsenalin dhe thotë se është i lumtur në Emirates.
> 
> Sipas “Daily Star”, Barcelona pritet të ofrojë afro 37 milionë euro për spanjollin, i cili është produkt i shkollës së saj. Nëse Fabregas kalon tek klubi spanjoll, do të kishte rastin të bashkohet me ish-shokun e skuadrës, francezin Thierry Henry.

----------


## strong_07

Chelsi pergadit ofert 100 milion per Messin



goal.com

----------


## Lukather

Inter dhe Juve interesohen per Schweinsteiger - "Bild" dhe "Gazzeta Dello Sport"

----------


## strong_07

*Dos Santos afër kalimin në Manchester City*
I riu i Bacelonës, Giovani Dos Santos, shumë shpejt mund të jetë pjesë e ekipit të Manchester Cityt, siç ka deklaruar babai i sulmuesit meksikan.

18 vjeçari pritet të largohet nga Camp Nou gjatë kësaj vere dhe deri në këtë moment, janë disa klube të interesuara për të. Chelsea dhe Liverpooli janë po ashtu në ndjekje të situatës, ndërsa sipas babait të tij, City tashmë ka kontaktuar me agjentin e futbollistit.

“Gjithçka është në duart e agjentit. Dëshiruam që të jemi diskret deri në fund të sezonit. Në Barcelona tashmë e dinë situatën, pasi që kemi biseduar me drejtorin sportiv. Ka disa klube angleze të interesuara për Giovanin, ndërsa shanset më të mëdha janë që ai të kalojë në City”, ka thënë babai i tij, Zizinho.

Sipas informatave në Spanjë, çmimi i tij mund të jetë afër 10 milionë euro.

----------


## strong_07

*Hleb ndjek hapat e Flaminit*
Manaxheri i Arsenalit, Arsene Wenger është informuar nga agjenti i mesfushorit Alexander Hleb, se bjellorusi planifikon të largohet nga ekipi anglez në fund të këtij sezoni.

Duket se mesfushori do t’i blejë dy vitet e mbetura në kontratën e tij për një shumë prej 4 milionë euro, dhe do t’i bashkohet gjigantit italian, Inter, gjatë kësaj vere.

“Alex është duke u përgatitur ta bëjë lëvizjen më të rëndësishme të jetës së tij. Ai do të largohet edhe pse Arsenali dëshiron t’i ofrojë një kontratë të re afat-gjate. Vetëm koha do të tregojë nëse ky do të jetë vendim i drejtë, por tashmë nuk ka kthim. Gjithçka do të rregullohet në dy javët e ardhshme”, ka thënë agjenti i tij për një gazetë bjelloruse.

Hleb erdhi në Arsenal në vitin 2005 nga klubi gjerman Stuttgart, dhe për të Wenger pagoi një shumë prej 12.5 milionë euro.

----------


## RaPSouL

Gatuzo ne Bayern per 6 milion euro, zyrtarisht!

----------


## RaPSouL

Dos Santos tek Manchester City, vec thashetheme.

----------


## simpatiku@pr

Panorama (08.05.2008) - Shqiptari Florenc Keri, i cili këtë sezon e mbylli me 14 gola te skuadra e U-19 të grekëve të Verrias, është blerë nga gjigantët gjermanë të Bajernit të Munihut. Sulmuesi 18-vjeçar nënshkroi një kontratë katërvjeçare me kampionët e Gjermanisë dhe do të përfitojë 245 mijë euro në sezon. Lajmi është publikuar në median greke, e cila e ka cilësuar atë si një nga blerjet më të bujshme. Menaxheri i tij Dhimitri Barbatis dëshironte që lojtari i ri të vishte fanellën e klubit anglez, por i dërguari i Arsen Vengerit, Tomas Kost, i cili e pa në aksion lojtarin e ri kërkoi pak më shumë kohë derisa djaloshi të piqej. Pikërisht, këtu përfitoi Bajerni i Munihut, që nxitoi të siguronte edhe shërbimet e Kerit, apo siç thirret shkurt në Greqi, Lori. Për 18-vjeçarin Keri interesohej edhe Iraklisi i Selanikut, por edhe disa nga klubet e mëdha të Athinës, përfshirë Olimpiakosin e AEK-un. Florenc Keri ka lindur më 17 shtator të vitit 1990. Prindërit e tij janë larguar nga Shqipëria, dhe kanë emigruar në Greqi...

----------


## SaS

sipas daily mirror ( gazeta e njohur angleze ) drogba ka nenshkruar nje parakontrate naten qe shkoi  me milanin per tu transferuar tek kjo e fundit !!! po ashtu sipas daily-t  carlo ancelotti mund te zevendesohet nga jose mourinjo !!!  keto jane ne kuadrin e thashethemeve asgje nuk eshte zyrtare !!!

----------


## SaS

ju lutem qe mos spekulloni me lajmet mbi gattuzon !!! te pakten na thoni edhe burimin nga i moret keto informacione sepse ne acmilan.it nuk thuhet gje as ne sitet e tjera per kete transferim zyrtar !!!

----------


## bavarezi5

> ju lutem qe mos spekulloni me lajmet mbi gattuzon !!! te pakten na thoni edhe burimin nga i moret keto informacione sepse ne acmilan.it nuk thuhet gje as ne sitet e tjera per kete transferim zyrtar !!!


http://www.sportbild.de/sportbild/ge...114500000.html

http://goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=689408

http://www.sport1.de/de/apps/news/ne...s_2242231.html


Ne te gjitha gazetat ne Gjermani dhe Itali eshte top teme transferimi i Gatuzos, se di pse nuk e ke verejtuar kete lajm.

Eshte e zakonshme qe ne dy sajtet, te Milanit dhe te Bajernit mos te kete asgje per lajmin mbi gazuton, sepse ata  vetem kur konfirmohet kalimi, nxjerin lajmin.Keshtu beri  Bayern edhe kur bleu Ribery dhe Toni.

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe dicka zyrtare sa i perket Milanit.


Portieri Abbiati kthehet ne radhet e Milanit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

